# Please help, my stomach feels like it is on fire!



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

X Posted in Feb DDC

Ok I am thinking about cross posting this for more advice. I have been having a really hard time for a month or so and it is getting worse. I have been having really bad stomach pains. Kinda like heartburn but it isn't, the pain stays in the stomach. After I eat it gets worse till I have to vomit. It feels like I drank acid. This can happen hours ( yesterday it was 8 hours after eating lunch ) and nothing was digested. I know this is disgusting but maybe someone can help me. My stomach burns so bad! Oh, and it isn't a vomiting like when you have the flu. I can hold it off for a while.

Nothing helps! Nothing that the doc gave me, no anti acid. No baking soda potatoe juice. Nothing.

Does anyone know what this can be? I am starting to drop weight and I know that can't be very good when the baby is suppose to be putting it on!

Does anyone know what this could be? I have a Dr. appt on friday. He said that it was a gastritis ( spelled wrong I am sure ) he gave me some stuff it helps maybe a little but I am still not keeping anything down.


----------



## Outofmymindyo (Jun 29, 2005)

Maybe get them to check your gallbladder as well. When I had gallstones I had to throw up whenever I ate anything that a rabbit wouldn't eat, meaning anything besides vegetables. Any greasy or fatty foods can give you an edisode.

Some people feel the pain mainly where their liver is, but I most certainly felt mine exactly as you are describing it.


----------



## pinkshamrocks (Jul 4, 2007)

(((hugs))) I'm so sorry you're suffering. It sounds very like the GERD I get. I get it from about 9 weeks until I birth, and the only thing that gives me any relief is Zantac 150 / 3 times a day. Good luck! I hope you find relief!


----------



## Outofmymindyo (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah I forgot to mention that too. I'm so used to having acid reflux it doesn't even enter my mind anymore. I take 30mg Prevacid once a day and am fine. If I forget it for one day? I'm done. Pain and acid in my throat and esophagus until the pill kicks in.


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply mama's!! With this, the pain never creeps up my throat or esophagus, I had the heartburn with the other 2 pregnancies. This is defiinatly not the same thing. I haven't had real heartburn at all this time around. (At least that) I wonder what my Dr. will do on friday, I hope that I don't have to go on another 8 weeks with this


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

Outofmymindyo, omg! Just checked out your blog! Jayda is beautiful!!!


----------



## robidora (Nov 4, 2007)

My midwives suggested taking all natural Papaya Capsuls in the case of ANY stomach problems. Apparently Papaya has the same makeup as our stomachs do. This was suggested for heartburn but also any stomach pains. I was complaining of pain too and they said it could be my galbladder. I would try it just incase it works and its all natural so you wont be over medicating yourself.

Good luck!


----------

